
Portable Simula Revisited - chillax
https://portablesimula.github.io/github.io/
======
marcle
As a reminder, there is also a Simula compiler provided by GNU
([https://www.gnu.org/software/cim/](https://www.gnu.org/software/cim/)). A
gist for installing and running the compiler is available from
[https://gist.github.com/mclements/706fcb68047f7f8c07014c70f9...](https://gist.github.com/mclements/706fcb68047f7f8c07014c70f9472521).

------
vanderZwan
> _The project was initiated as a response to the lecture held by James
> Gosling at the 50th anniversary of Simula in Oslo on 27th September, 2017._

This made me realize that I actually have never read any articles or seen any
contalks by James Gosling. Surely the guy behind Java must have some
interesting thoughts and ideas to share. Will give that presentation a listen
later!

------
_delirium
Interesting work! Judging from the commit history, it seems to be entirely the
work of one person, Øystein Myhre Andersen, whose GitHub profile contains the
following bio blurb:

> Veteran Software Developer, born may 1946. Worked with various Simula teams
> from the very beginning. Speciality: Runtime Design and Code Generation.

